# Finding paint code for Ducato??



## looby1

I thought white was white but when I went to the paint shop for a paint to repair some stone chipped areas they told me I'd have to have the paint code. Ita a white 1999 Fiat Ducato. The shop said there would probably be a label with the number under the steering wheel or inside the door but I can't find it either place. Anyone know the code or where it might be found? Tried googling it but got nowhere!!
Ian


----------



## 100004

Should be under the bonnet, where the Identification Plate is. On the front by the bonnet catch, or the bulkhead. The may also be an Ident. Plate under the carpet as you get into the cab.Don't know which side though. H


----------



## Bernies

Hi looby 1

if you still can't find it you could always go to a Fiat dealer, you will have to tell them the chassis number they will tell you the code. They will also be able to get the paint for you.

regards

Bernie :lol:


----------



## looby1

Found plate under the bonnet, it gives max axle weights and some other info. What would the paint code look like, is it numbers, letters, combination of both?
Ian


----------



## teemyob

*removed*

REMOVED


----------



## trevorf

Nice young man at Halfords looked it up for me. It is a 3 digit code

Fiat White 249

Mine is a 2005 model though, maybe different for earlier or later ones.

Trevor


----------



## drcotts

the early ductos were Fiat 224F It doesnt always give the code but somtimes says "fiat blanca" 
You can get fiat 224 and other fiat whites from Halfords

Phill


----------



## looby1

Many thanks to everyone for their help. I searched high and low but could find no sticker/plate with the info. Eventually rang local Fiat dealer, gave them the chassis no. and they rang back within 15mins with the code. (210). 
Thanks again for all your help, it really is a wonderful site for us newbies,
Ian


----------



## Paulcaz

*Paint code for Grey colour not the white paint.*

Hi
Great info above, many thanks but I am not only trying to find the main body paint code but also the paint code for the grey part around the bottom of my 2007 Fiat Ace Airsteam 630EK.
Where the earth is that code because its not on the plate under the bonnet. The white paint is there though.
Many thanks in advance.
Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Paint code for Grey colour not the white paint.*



Paulcaz said:


> Hi
> Great info above, many thanks but I am not only trying to find the main body paint code but also the paint code for the grey part around the bottom of my 2007 Fiat Ace Airsteam 630EK.
> Where the earth is that code because its not on the plate under the bonnet. The white paint is there though.
> Many thanks in advance.
> Paul


Hi Paul, and welcome to the forum.

The code you need might be in the converters bumpf, failing that you'll need to email or ring them with the chassis/conversion number, unless someone else has the same model and year as they might even have changed mid year.

Good Luck.


----------



## Geof01

*Painting a Fiat Ducato 1986 Motorhome*

Hi 
There can anyone help me I want to paint my 1986 Fiat Ducato what is the best paint?
And does anyone know the original colour for this van
Many thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Should be on a plate on the slam panel under the bonnet.


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Paint code for Grey colour not the white paint.*



Paulcaz said:


> Hi
> Great info above, many thanks but I am not only trying to find the main body paint code but also the paint code for the grey part around the bottom of my 2007 Fiat Ace Airsteam 630EK.
> Where the earth is that code because its not on the plate under the bonnet. The white paint is there though.
> Many thanks in advance.
> Paul


There won't be a code for that. The converter will just use the current paint batch.
However a good body shop will be able to give you a 'best match'.


----------



## Geof01

*Painting a Fiat Ducato 1986 Motorhome*

Hi Kev_N_Liz

Not there any idea best paint for the van?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hab paint might be on hab door, perhaps nr front seats.


----------



## igglepiggle

hi trevof your paint code is difference it something like fb 249 not Bianca


----------

